# Spicy Air Fried Chick Peas Snack



## kilo charlie (Mar 4, 2022)

*Spicy Air Fried Chick Peas*
Gluten Free and Vegan

1 can Chick Peas AKA Garbanzo Beans







Rinse under cold water and shake dry. Add to a small bowl.







Add 1 Tablespoon Olive Oil and stir to coat.







Mix together
1 Teaspoon Smoked Paprika 
1/2 Teaspoon Granulated Garlic 
1/2 Teaspoon Dried Parsley 
1/2 Teaspoon Black Pepper
1/2 Teaspoon Kosher Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Granulated Onion 
1/2 Teaspoon Cayenne Pepper 








Pour mixture onto oiled beans.







Stir with a spoon to coat well. 







Air Fry at 400F for 15 to 20 minutes to your desired crispness shaking the air fryer basket a few times during the cooking process. 

Use caution when opening the air fryer to shake as some of the beans may explode! 

Enjoy!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 5, 2022)

Man I bet those are good. Thanks for the idea and recipe


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 5, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Man I bet those are good. Thanks for the idea and recipe



Very tasty!  Obviously you can adjust the heat to your liking or use whatever flavorings you like. 

It's definitely nice to try something new.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 5, 2022)

Wow! That is awesome! I’m starting my purge/detox diet today so these will be perfect! Cant wait to try it. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 5, 2022)

Wow KC, I am really liking this. What an outstanding concept. Being that I gotta run to the store in a bit and don't have much on the agenda this weekend, I can see myself turning out a batch or two of these. Love it and thank you for sharing. This one is gonna be fun, I just know it!!

Robert


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 5, 2022)

I’ve done this exact thing in my Yoder and they’re fantastic. They don’t last long.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 5, 2022)

We love garbanzo beans and those look phenomenal!  Thanks for sharing and the recipe!  Definitely gonna try these!


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 5, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That is awesome! I’m starting my purge/detox diet today so these will be perfect! Cant wait to try it. Thank you for sharing!



Thank you! Let me know what you think. 



tx smoker said:


> Wow KC, I am really liking this. What an outstanding concept. Being that I gotta run to the store in a bit and don't have much on the agenda this weekend, I can see myself turning out a batch or two of these. Love it and thank you for sharing. This one is gonna be fun, I just know it!!
> 
> Robert



Thank you! And yes they'll be worth your time!



Sven Svensson said:


> I’ve done this exact thing in my Yoder and they’re fantastic. They don’t last long.



Nope, they don't last long at all. Did you have to dry them out first or just into the smoker? 



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> We love garbanzo beans and those look phenomenal!  Thanks for sharing and the recipe!  Definitely gonna try these!



Thank you! And it's always my pleasure sharing things! Let me know what you think.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank you! And it's always my pleasure sharing things! Let me know what you think.

Trying these today and will do!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 5, 2022)

kilo charlie
 I didn’t dry them out first because of ignorance. Haha. I patted them mostly dry on a dish towel, put them on the pan, sprayed with a little olive oil, used a favorite rub, and in they went.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice work Charlie . How crunchy are they ? I love the wasabi peas . Wonder if these would work .


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 5, 2022)

Wow Charlie,

Those look great.  A must do!  Look like great little treats to accompany my Margaritas!

Thanks for sharing,

John


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 5, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work Charlie . How crunchy are they ? I love the wasabi peas . Wonder if these would work .



Thank you! 
I've never had Wasabi Peas so I can't compare but they are really crispy. The nice thing about the air fryer is you can keep going to your desired level.



BandCollector said:


> Wow Charlie,
> 
> Those look great.  A must do!  Look like great little treats to accompany my Margaritas!
> 
> ...



Thank you! 
Definitely a good idea to have something to cool down the spice! Haha


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 5, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> kilo charlie
> I didn’t dry them out first because of ignorance. Haha. I patted them mostly dry on a dish towel, put them on the pan, sprayed with a little olive oil, used a favorite rub, and in they went.



One advantage of the air fryer is the amount air moving around so this version doesn't need drying first. 

Rubs, Seasoning Blends or even Ranch Dip Mix would be good on these.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 5, 2022)

Well I don't think I've ever had those beans but sure want to try this! Looks good! And unlike Jed (

 bauchjw
  ) I'm still on my splurge diet, so I know these will fit the bill!

Ryan


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 5, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Well I don't think I've ever had those beans but sure want to try this! Looks good! And unlike Jed (
> 
> bauchjw
> ) I'm still on my splurge diet, so I know these will fit the bill!
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Mar 5, 2022)

Dang those look great! Im adding this to the recipe app!


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 5, 2022)

WV_Crusader said:


> Dang those look great! Im adding this to the recipe app!



Thank you!


----------



## xray (Mar 5, 2022)

The chickpeas look great Charlie! I've tried them in the oven before, but it looks like they come out much better in the air fryer.


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 5, 2022)

xray said:


> The chickpeas look great Charlie! I've tried them in the oven before, but it looks like they come out much better in the air fryer.



Thank you! 

This is the only ways I've made them so I cannot compare but super simple and tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 5, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> View attachment 527716
> 
> 
> *Spicy Air Fried Chick Peas*
> ...



Tried these tonight and they were phenomenal, thank you!


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 5, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tried these tonight and they were phenomenal, thank you!



You're welcome! Glad that you enjoyed them!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 6, 2022)

The next big(bigger) gathering around here will have these on the list. Thanks KC...


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 6, 2022)

KC, Thanks for sharing your recipe ,looks scrumptious!


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 6, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> The next big(bigger) gathering around here will have these on the list. Thanks KC...



Sounds like a good plan to me!



crazymoon said:


> KC, Thanks for sharing your recipe ,looks scrumptious!



Thank you!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 6, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Enjoy!




Well I don't know whether  to love you or hate you....kiss you or kick you   I just made a batch and these things are freakin' addictive!! One thing I will say though, with a positive intent, making a single batch is a waste of time. These things were gone before they even got a chance to cool. I took a few into Tracy's craft room for her to try and the next hing I knew, she and the fat dog were in the kitchen and on these things like sharks on a feeding frenzy.

Thank you KC!!
Robert


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Well I don't know whether  to love you or hate you....kiss you or kick you   I just made a batch and these things are freakin' addictive!! One thing I will say though, with a positive intent, making a single batch is a waste of time. These things were gone before they even got a chance to cool. I took a few into Tracy's craft room for her to try and the next hing I knew, she and the fat dog were in the kitchen and on these things like sharks on a feeding frenzy.
> 
> Thank you KC!!
> Robert



Ha, agree Robert!  My Dad had a shoulder replacement a couple weeks ago!  So yesterday after things settled down… took over a rack of spares, garlic bread, salad and some of these garbanzo bites!  Everything was a hit, but they specifically asked on the bites… they were a huge hit!  Thanks again 

 kilo charlie
!

BTW, we used them as a salad topper with some croutons and it was awesome!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 6, 2022)

That's it! I have to start writing these things down on the grocery list so I don't forget them! I hope there's not a limit to the number of bookmarks a person can have!

Ryan


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 6, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Well I don't know whether  to love you or hate you....kiss you or kick you   I just made a batch and these things are freakin' addictive!! One thing I will say though, with a positive intent, making a single batch is a waste of time. These things were gone before they even got a chance to cool. I took a few into Tracy's craft room for her to try and the next hing I knew, she and the fat dog were in the kitchen and on these things like sharks on a feeding frenzy.
> 
> Thank you KC!!
> Robert



Haha you can love me without kicking me! Glad they were a hit!



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ha, agree Robert!  My Dad had a shoulder replacement a couple weeks ago!  So yesterday after things settled down… took over a rack of spares, garlic bread, salad and some of these garbanzo bites!  Everything was a hit, but they specifically asked on the bites… they were a huge hit!  Thanks again
> 
> kilo charlie
> !
> ...



Nice job thinking about using them as croutons!



Brokenhandle said:


> That's it! I have to start writing these things down on the grocery list so I don't forget them! I hope there's not a limit to the number of bookmarks a person can have!
> 
> Ryan



No limits that I  know of!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 6, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> Haha you can love me without kicking me!



But....but....but....wouldn't that take all the fun out of an intimate relationship?   

Probably shouldn't go there,
Robert


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 6, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> But....but....but....wouldn't that take all the fun out of an intimate relationship?
> 
> Probably shouldn't go there,
> Robert



Hahaha! There's a lot of things in this world that need kicking.. I don't feel like I am one of them!


----------



## ddufore (Mar 8, 2022)

Made these yesterday. They were gone in an hour. The next couple batches will be with Calabrian pepper and Korean pepper substituted for the cayenne. Awesome recipe!!!  Thanks.


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 8, 2022)

ddufore said:


> Made these yesterday. They were gone in an hour. The next couple batches will be with Calabrian pepper and Korean pepper substituted for the cayenne. Awesome recipe!!!  Thanks.



Dang! Really going to spice it up! Good job and glad you liked them!


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 8, 2022)

Don't have an air fryer (yet) but I'll definitely try these in the smoker !
Thanks for sharing KC !

Keith


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 8, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Don't have an air fryer (yet) but I'll definitely try these in the smoker !
> Thanks for sharing KC !
> 
> Keith




After you rinse them, you will need to dry them completely before putting into the smoker.. the smoker does not have the air movement an air fryer does to make them crispy - see the post from 

 Sven Svensson
 about that!


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 8, 2022)

I saw that and thinking of smoking them for a bit to dry then crank the heat to 450 or so. Time to experiment 
Won't be as good as yours but gotta try it

Keith


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 8, 2022)

Let us know how it turns out.. I think after rinsing them, you can dry them with a towel or paper towels for get rid of the extra water, then oil and season them and go from there.. take notes so you can share with the others ! Good luck!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2022)

Looks most excellent Charlie, kind of like a deconstructed Humas. I'm gonna have to give these a whirl sometime soon. 

Point for sure 
Chris



tx smoker said:


> But....but....but....wouldn't that take all the fun out of an intimate relationship?
> 
> Probably shouldn't go there,
> Robert



Family Friendly Site, I'll leave that one aloneeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 8, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks most excellent Charlie, kind of like a deconstructed Humas. I'm gonna have to give these a whirl sometime soon.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 8, 2022)

I have to go with the majority, they look excellent and gotta give them a try. Thanks !


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 8, 2022)

Just saw this! Garbanzos just went on my shopping list for Thursday!
Thanks for the heads up about exploding beans.....


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 8, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> I have to go with the majority, they look excellent and gotta give them a try. Thanks !



Thank you! I feel like you won't be disappointed!


----------



## kilo charlie (Mar 8, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Just saw this! Garbanzos just went on my shopping list for Thursday!
> Thanks for the heads up about exploding beans.....



You're welcome! I figured if I had to learn the hard way I could at least warn others


----------

